# Could people who can identify notes help me with a song?



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is the song: 




Is the main "melody" of the song single notes or chords, you can see someone cover it here. at 4:30 5:50 and 10:30 is he playing single line melodies or 2 note chords? 




Second whats the little 2 note bass line at about 330

third, theres a main 4 chord progression you can see someone playing here: 




What are the 4 chords at about 50 seconds, and do they play them throughout the song because the cover version he plays them all the way but I can't hear them in the song.

Thanks in advance for answering my three questions.


----------



## peterh (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok forget about the other questions. I would just like 2 know what the main four chord progression or 4 note progression is in the first 3 minutes or so of the song and if the chords continue throughout the song like in the cover version I posted (the second one).


----------

